
The Cure for Obesity Is Processed Food: When the Poison Is the Antidote (Part 1) - Antrikshy
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/cure-obesity-processed-food-when-poison-antidote-part-sepah
======
JPLeRouzic
I had weighted 133kg (266 pounds) and since two years lost 38kg. Something in
my body is certainly my best ennemy, I saw many times with horror that I had
just eat something that I should not have eat. So asking to obese people to
change their behavior is just ridiculous, it is not something about
willingness. If you think that, try to loose a quarter of your weight, you
will quickly understand how incredibly difficult it is.

I tried to take some Biology Coursera courses and went to university as well
in a desesperate attempt to better understand what makes me crave for food. So
I am certain that this article has something right:

 _Most Ultra-Processed Foods are ‘Designer Drugs’, and We’re Hooked._

That said, designing food for becoming or staying healthy, will simply means
that those food will cost four times more.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Stupid me, I subscribe to their newsletter, it is just another marketing trick
to sell "health food". I was sent there:

[https://www.goactualize.com/](https://www.goactualize.com/)

